
Vladimir Lukyanov's marvelous water computer - pavel_lishin
http://pruned.blogspot.com/2012/01/gardens-as-crypto-water-computers.html
======
pavel_lishin
(I submitted this with a modified title, because the original gives zero
context for what the post is actually about.)

